# hymer van 572 wood to make table etc



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi all

Is it possible to buy wood sheeting, with the same 'wood' effect finish, as our MH?

I'd like to make a folding table device and would like it to match the interior.
Is this possible without going to back to the dealer?

wilse


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

You may not get an exact match, but what you need is some veneered (that's genuine wood veneer) blockboard or chipboard or mdf. Blockboard is the strongest, but none is cheap and you may have to buy a whole 8x4 sheet. A good builders merchant or timber merchant is the place to try.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

wilse, if you do manage to get some, let me know.
I will even have a share of it if you have to get a large piece.
Is it the brown colour as in the main table that you are after?

I was working on our 522 yesterday.

The aly chequer plate strip between cab and habitation is now covered with carpet.

I had discovered it to be a very cold spot and found out why.
It is fixed down directly onto the metal cab floor without any insulation.
Not only that but the cab floor metal has four half-inch diameter holes through which the road surface can be seen. 
The wind fairly whistles in and further cools the aly strip and allows a fair old draft into the van.
Although I removed the aly strip to investigate, with hindsight I could have done it without - I simply used double-sided adhesive tape to fix the carpet to it.

Perhaps I should put this in the "Hymer" or "top tips" section.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi

I've never bought any but have seen it advertised in the small ads or classifieds at the back of caravan or motorhome magazines. It's advertised as exactly the same stuff as the caravan and M/H builders use.

I would suggest *caution *however before you jump in. How do you intend to finish the cut edges? It is a more or less hollow construction to save weight and will be very difficult to "finish" unless you have a woodwork shop and are quite skilled. I have both tools and skills (  _modesty emoticon_) but I wouldn't bother - it's just too fiddly when there are easier ways. _(For example, the wood "veneer" is virtually painted on. If you need to sand the edgeing you have attached you will almost certainly ruin the job)_

One good way is to use some high quality ply with one face made to "finish" grade in a wood of your choice. This will still need to be "breadboard-edged" with solid wood and either radiused or given a fancy curved edge with a router.

_(Mine is made of MDF. It was a trial run to make sure the dimensions were correct - and I've never got round to making a really nice one.  :roll: )_

The easiest way of all is to find your local friendly woodworker and part with a few quid. It will still work out cheaper and will be a much better job than using the lightweight stuff.

Hope this helps


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks fellas

some interesting tips.

I was thinking of edging the table in abs/acrylic edging, and using a laminate cutter on the router to produce a really clean edge...

I want a factory fit look...

I did find this.... wallboards page.

Thinking this may be what I want.

Pippin
FYI, I'm thinking of making a folding table that is hinged above the switch for the step (these switches would be cut-out) that way when cooking (which we like doing) you get an extra bit of table space... sick of having bit of wood on the end of the bed to 'rest' stuff on...

and before you ask I don't like sitting down to chop, prefer to stand near the hob 

I'll give em a buzz and see what's what.

wilse


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The table in our VAN522 is seriously heavy.

We too have been thinking of a flap by the side of the sink.

Look at the pictures on the Hymer website of the new panel van conversion.
There is a work top extension!

Just looked again at our van. I reckon there would be enough depth to have the extension a bit narrower so that it clears the switches.

Incidentally, I have re-jigged and re-wired the switches to make them a bit more user-friendly.

A bit daft having the large switch on its own to operate the seldom-used (and easy to leave on unintentially) awning light and to have the most-used small kitchen light switch sharing the same block as the step control.

The step switch is now nearest the door and the small switch in the same block controls the awning light.
The large switch now controls the kitchen lights.

A simple job to swap wires over.

Far more logical!


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi,

another suggestion would be to attend one of the big shows (even as a day visitor) as there a various traders that attend who deal in 'spare' furniture including tables taken from various caravans/motorhomes.

I use a smaller table that I picked up from a York show several years ago. It replaces the big original table.

Another place is to hunt down scrap,crashed modern caravans and salvage stuff from them

Just a thought....

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

In our last van we wanted a hinged extension to the worktop. We bought a freezer door cover from the B&Q fitted kitchen range. It was a perfect match and was completely finished off and ,since it was in the sale, cost us £8. We bought hinges from CAK tanks and it looked as if it was meant to be there.

Ask to see the range of kitchen doors and drawer fronts and you might well find the same wood and the size you want.

G


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*table*

FYI, I'm thinking of making a folding table that is hinged above the switch for the step (these switches would be cut-out) that way when cooking (which we like doing) you get an extra bit of table space... sick of having bit of wood on the end of the bed to 'rest' stuff on...

and before you ask I don't like sitting down to chop, prefer to stand near the hob

Been there done that.

I got a couple of folding shelf brackets from O'learys and a bit of board from local DIY. So now the one who does the cooking etc (ME) has some extra workspace.

As for the dining table again got a table top from O'learys with a folding leg. The table is 1000mm x 600mm so too large for the space and how I wanted to fit.

Cut down to suit and yes they are partly hollow. Filled the hollow with suitable wood and ironed on some laminate.

The table is cut in 2 pieces one 500mm x 350mm one 500mm x 500mm joined together with a wardrobe type hinge.

The smaller piece clips in place a la original and then when table not needed the larger piece folds down.

This leaves more space to move around and a small coffee, tea, plonk table by the wall.

The fold down by the sink will be replaced with a better looking board in the future.

The dining table looks ok.

Pete


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Table etc*

It might be worth giving PETER HAMBILTON a call. He is able to source the original panels for Hymer and may be able to advise on the best match.

Sundial


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

PeteS - I assume that the folding worktop is one you designed for an earlier 'van?


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks again fella...

PeteS... how about a piccy or two?
I'm curious to see.

Wilse


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*table*

Pippin: Nope this was designed for the Hymer, previous van had a free standing table.

Wilse: iccys yep ok as soon as I get it finished, it's a bit cold out down here at the mo.

Pete


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*hymer tables*

Hi Pete and Wilse

As somebody has already suggested, check out the " Hambilton engineering" website, the Hymer specialist in Preston and click on modifications to see what they do with the Hymer table situation.

Regards

Dinger


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*hymer table*

As requested piccys of the replacement table.

The table top, folding leg was bought from O'learys.

I have cut it to suit because it is too large at 1000mm x600mm.

The kitchen table top is a piece I had lying around and the folding legs again came from O'learys.


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*hymer table*

As requested piccys of the replacement table.

The table top, folding leg was bought from O'learys.

I have cut it to suit because it is too large at 1000mm x600mm.

The kitchen table top is a piece I had lying around and the folding legs again came from O'learys.


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*furthr piccys*

more


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*more still*

sorry but can only attach 3 to a post


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

PeteS

Thanks for the pics


That's quite neat, I especially like the replacement table to a split table, that's a really good idea.

I saw the folding brackets on olearys, but thought there were too heavy duty, but after seeing them on yours, they look like they do the job I want to do.

You've now give me food for thought.



Wilse


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*table*

They do 2 or 3 sizes of the folding legs mine are the 280mm and they don't weigh much.

I looked on Hambilton engineering site and they do virtually the same for the main table.

Just google Hambilton engineering and then look in mods, table.

Pete


----------

